# creative?



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Just for fun!
We all talk about being creative!
What I would like to know is how creative are we?
We are all very busy. What time do we get to be creative?
So just for fun my question is, How many times a week, month, year whatever, do you create something new? By this I don't mean try a new recipe from a book!
And when you create something new, is it normally a starter, main course or dessert?
I ask this because I mainly, create new desserts! I'm not a pastry chef and this is probably my weakest area! So I am interested in whether other chefs try to experiment more in their weaker areas than they do in their stronger ones!
I reckon that I make something new on average once a week (good or bad) and change an original recipe once every two days!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Since I've started working here at Pitney Bowes but I use to try something new at least once per month. Now, the only new things I do are tweaks and improvements on what I already know.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've always said, as far as being creative goes, I have good technical skills.


----------



## wett-chef (Mar 9, 2004)

Busy,yes. But we must answer our muse when it calls. 
The creative moment for me comes from boredom, and the desire not to chase my tail over and over doing the same tired cuisine. Just a small shift in perspective is all it takes to find a new method of preparation, presentation, etc.
Creative thought is what elevates us.


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

Beibg that I am in foodservice, we can feed up to 10,000 a day. So, with large scale distribution, I not only have to come up with menus that satisfy the customer, but have to taste great, look good, are cost effective and hold well in a hot box. The hardest part is coming up with simple menus that meet these standards. I do have the chance at main cafe to do smaller, high end cuisine a few times a week. I am lucky in that I just got my very own full size reach in, so I put my specialty items and odds and ends in there. When time permits, I will look in there and seize upon one ingredient and create with or around that item. It's way cool!


----------

